# JBL Stadium GTO 20M 2" dome midrange



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Has anyone heard of these? 
https://www.harmanaudio.com/STADIUM...p-uXr305N__FR9Q1YfCDMAAvplvr0STAaAjMGEALw_wcB

Seems like Harmon is pushing the 3-way setup.
Specs indicated playing down to 500hz. I never used a dome mid, but I'm curious about the sound. Price is around $110 for the pair. Has anyone heard these?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

wow! very very interesting!


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know much about domed mids. What kind of sound do they present compared to typical cone mids?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Very nice and an interesting speaker. Anyone know the dimensions of it? I cant open the user manual


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just looking at the pics my guess would be around 4" by 1.5".


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

A guy on fb just got his in yesterday and will be installing today. I attached a picture of them next to the 3" faital pro's.

Specs. 2" Stadium GTO Series Midrange Add On Component Speakers
Add to Stadium GTO 2-way component systems to upgrade to a 3-way system: Get the most out of your sound
JBL Stadium GTO 600C
JBL Stadium GTO 960C
JBL Stadium GTO 860C
Power Handling:
Peak: 390W per pair / 195W each
RMS: 130W per pair / 65W each
PEI dome woofer cone
Dome design accurately reproduces mids
1.3" Oversized voice coil
Top-mount Depth: 1.1"
Cutout Dimensions: 2.56"
2.5 ohms impedance
Frequency Response: 500 - 7000 Hz
Sensitivity: 90dB


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Fs is pretty high @615hz compared to other 2" domes.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if its an add on to the 2 way set..does it come with a new crossover to do this? how do they market it as working like they say


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

manish said:


> I don't know much about domed mids. What kind of sound do they present compared to typical cone mids?


Better off-axis, but nowadays that may not be that great of an advantage vs a lower resonance depending on the install (lots of pillar installs). Still interesting to see them present such a product. The only thing I question are the tweeters which seem to be the same ones in the GX series and a few others. Hard to see in pics, but I could swear I see a faint hint of orange like on the dome of the midrange. The woofers in the GX set are decent, but they could have done better with the tweeter. Looks like mylar though they state otherwise (edge driven soft dome?). Given some time, and as usual, there may be some good deals to be had on those sets. The GX is discontinued and can be had for almost half price. I expect the same for these new ones.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lycancatt said:


> if its an add on to the 2 way set..does it come with a new crossover to do this? how do they market it as working like they say


yes that's the X-over in the picture.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

That copper color is kinda sexy


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> Better off-axis, but nowadays that may not be that great of an advantage vs a lower resonance depending on the install (lots of pillar installs). Still interesting to see them present such a product. The only thing I question are the tweeters which seem to be the same ones in the GX series and a few others. Hard to see in pics, but I could swear I see a faint hint of orange like on the dome of the midrange. The woofers in the GX set are decent, but they could have done better with the tweeter. Looks like mylar though they state otherwise (edge driven soft dome?). Given some time, and as usual, there may be some good deals to be had on those sets. The GX is discontinued and can be had for almost half price. I expect the same for these new ones.


They have a Kappa version as well


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone heard these or the Kappa version yet?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Feel like this design would be useful to replace the garbage factory center channel speakers that come in Chrysler products that do NOTHING to create a center stage.

Or other upward firing off the window dash installs.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: JBL Stadium GTO 20M 2&quot; dome midrange*

I've got a couple of spots they might work nice in, but the main attraction is pairing with & fitting the matching 6x9 comp set in the lower doors to maximize the midbass install instead of the 8" woofers now playing behind the panel. 

Also am considering placing the dome mids in the kicks for better depth and maybe width which the SB widebanders would be at a big disadvantage down there due to their low efficiency. The SB mids work well in the upper doors as is, but still are crossed at fairly the same as a dome mid would require (600-4000hz). Widebanders have their place, but I'm really starting to wonder if most "paper attributes" get wasted when crossing high to gain more output. Efficiency is a hard thing to beat, eh?

Current prices look very attractive for the full 3-way set.. $374 Kappa or Stadium GTO.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Has anyone used these (or similar dome mids) as a big tweeter/semi-wideband going all the way up? I wondered if it would work well with my DEH80PRS 1.25kHz HPF... 

I think I could get them up on my dash and on axis. I've read that dome mids quite often have a break-up around 5-6khz, would that be EQ-able?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Are these dome mids self-enclosed? I'm putting heavy thought into giving them a try off axis in kicks. Would really help my 2-way that's literally stretched to the ragged edge on where they can be crossed.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: JBL Stadium GTO 20M 2&quot; dome midrange*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Are these dome mids self-enclosed? I'm putting heavy thought into giving them a try off axis in kicks. Would really help my 2-way that's literally stretched to the ragged edge on where they can be crossed.


I would assume they are or perhaps enough for the design. A concern if you have another driver sharing the same enclosure, but not often the case for kicks or even doors. 

What does concern me is the difference in dome material between the Kappa & Stadium. Pictures of the Kappa clearly show the dome's material, but the Stadium and its elusive pics & odd color raises questions. Soniceletronix' description states PEI. They could be wrong although the color of the dome & tweet are very reminiscent of the GX & Club series tweets. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Are this dome mids self-enclosed? I'm putting heavy thought into giving them a try off axis in kicks. Would really help my 2-way that's literally stretched to the ragged edge on where they can be crossed.


Both the JBL and Infinity drivers appear to be sealed.

Also I think both JBL and Infinity are the same driver, the specs are pretty much dead on,
KAPPA-20MX GENERAL SPECIFICATIONS:
Power Handling 65W RMS, 195W peak
Sensitivity (@ 2.83V) 90dB
Frequency Response 550Hz – 7kHz
Voice Coil Diameter 1-3/4 in. (44mm)
Impedance 2.5 ohms

JBL Stadium GTO 20M General Specifications
Power Handling65Wrms, 195W peak
Sensitivity (@ 2.83V)90dB
Frequency Response 500Hz – 7kHz
Voice Coil Diameter1-3/4 in. (44mm)
Impedance 2.5 ohms


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

manish said:


> Both the JBL and Infinity drivers appear to be sealed.
> 
> Also I think both JBL and Infinity are the same driver, the specs are pretty much dead on,
> KAPPA-20MX GENERAL SPECIFICATIONS:
> ...


Easy to assume they are, but the Kappa is clearly seen as a woven material and rather dull in appearance, while the Stadium appears to have a sheen from being doped? Idk. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I've inboxed the GTO mid owner asking for more details on the driver. Didn't get much attention over yonder for obvious reasons, but what whatever info he gives I'll pass on if anyone is interested. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: JBL Stadium GTO 20M 2&quot; dome midrange*

The owner was busy at work, but took time on break to divulge this tid bit

_"I wouldn't know if they're the same material as the Kappa since i hadn't had them side by side. I'm sure if you wanted to mount them in pillars you would choose the Kappa instead of the Stadiums(the orange isn't visually appealing). 

About the tonal quality all i know is they can play down to 500hz as I'm sometimes switch from 600hz to 800hz(still trying to get a sweet spot). Love the detailed clarity in the vocals and background music bringing the sound stage higher than with the Pioneer Stage 4 and FaitalPro 3s i had before. They can get very loud with little distortion with 1/4 gain on my Hertz HDP4.
"_


Nothing given on what his JBL domes appear to be made of, but looking further into online pics, there seems to be some sort of discrepancy. Here's two pics for the Infinity dome and as clearly seen there are two different materials which might explain Sonicelectronix stating polyetherimide for the JBL version. An earlier version? Which one is sonically better, if one is better, are the questions I suppose.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know that I would trust the reviewer saying they work well down to 500hz. That's a lot for a dome, especially with an FS of around 600hz (from Fish). I guess he isn't using the provided xovers.

The spec "frequency response" isn't actually what we can expect driver to really play... especially when talking about tweeters and midranges.

It likely likes playing 1khz-1.5khz and needs to be paired with a tweet.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

A bit of that is common sense, other is speculation. He's using active bandpass filters which would explain being able to move the xover point. How low it is able to play isn't really the question aside from his own experimenting, but I'm sure no one is expecting a dome mid to do what an actual cone mid can down low. I only included his full wording from a PM to keep context. 

Either way, he had little to nothing to say on the material differences

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't want people reading this and thinking this thing will play down to 500.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: JBL Stadium GTO 20M 2&amp;quot; dome midrange*

I get your point. I'm sure we all get it. He chose an arbitrary number while tooling around although stating that he was still looking for the "sweet spot" between 600-800hz (no slope given). Gather from that what you will, but throwing arbitrary suggestions or hints of limitations that may come across as a purchase deterrent isn't any better. Your saying of that they more than likely "will like" 1-1.5khz is quite presumptuous being based upon the general rule of 2 x Fs (no slope or factual reason given), yet even Brax suggests a minimum of 650Hz @ -24db on the ML2 which happens to have an Fs of 520hz. No policing there? But I digress... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Well instead of speculating I checked the spec sheet and from the manufacturer the stock passive xover is
500Hz/6.5kHz


So I was wrong, This will play pretty low. Nice.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

keep in mind it'll play down to 500 with the passive obsorbing power, with a fully active system it might..but would be easier on my mind if I had it a bit higher without a passive.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think many will run it that low, but 600-700hz with a steep filter isn't abnormal for some domes. The main advantage I see is higher efficiency. Much higher compared to taking a 2" cone and crossing it in the same area to avoid compression or throw issues. Up on the dash/pillars and on-axis is the advantage to small widebanders. Kicks... I'd leave that to a dome for obvious reasons. I'm very tempted to try a set, but I also wouldn't mind giving the full set a try. Now that part brings skepticism. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

Yall gonna make me try these with my p660's! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

The Infinity manual shows the Fs to be 635 hz, yet they high pass it at 500 hz. I'm not a crossover guru by any means but I expect they'd have to include a series notch filter in the crossover to tame the impedance spike at the resonance frequency. And I suppose a pretty steep slope at least for the high pass segment. 

I'm thinking of adding these to my two-way active system for a 3-way semi-active setup. It's really hard to find a 2" driver for the job, and having most of the crossover work done already is pretty sweet.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

FYI... They're $112 right now. Sorry it's so late. The deal is over in the morning

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_108K20MX/Infinity-Kappa-20mx.html


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

I800C0LLECT said:


> FYI... They're $112 right now. Sorry it's so late. The deal is over in the morning
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_108K20MX/Infinity-Kappa-20mx.html


Same price on the Manufacturers site also:

https://www.jbl.com/car-speakers/St...m GTO20M___color=Black-GLOBAL-Current#start=1


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

With free 2 day shipping...


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

I800C0LLECT said:


> With free 2 day shipping...


 Looks like that free 2 day was with the add on of a select item totaling $19.95 or more,which would then give the entire order free 2 day.Still worth it,I believe.

Hope someone takes advantage of this and gives a real world review of them.The stadium 3 way would have to be better than the older P series 3 way,which I did hear years back,and sounded nice.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Does these require any type of enclosure or space behind the driver? Or could these just be installed in an A- Pillar setup? Thinking I really want the best mid-range for the money, so these vs gb25 vs infinity 300m. Just don't know which way to go. My speaker set is the kappa perfect 900.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: JBL Stadium GTO 20M 2&quot; dome midrange*



manish said:


> Does these require any type of enclosure or space behind the driver? Or could these just be installed in an A- Pillar setup? Thinking I really want the best mid-range for the money, so these vs gb25 vs infinity 300m. Just don't know which way to go. My speaker set is the kappa perfect 900.


Nope. No enclosure needed. 

On a side note, I was on a fairly short road trip where I got to jam out at highway speeds. Even with the cabin just about fully deadened and what should be plenty of power on tap, I still feel like upper limits fell a bit short at times. The small driver craze has been interesting, but I'm seriously thinking about higher efficiency drivers for the next step. Just something about having a more effortless setup seems like the way to go

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I guess I can these won't work for me...back to the perfect 300m or the audio frog gb25.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Why won't they work? Need to cross lower?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Pro audio? Do it for us man!



Bayboy said:


> manish said:
> 
> 
> > Does these require any type of enclosure or space behind the driver? Or could these just be installed in an A- Pillar setup? Thinking I really want the best mid-range for the money, so these vs gb25 vs infinity 300m. Just don't know which way to go. My speaker set is the kappa perfect 900.
> ...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not necessarily pro audio unless it suits the application best though I'm sure an 8" midbass would be minimum to get down to 100hz. As far as continued use of full range drivers for strictly midrange, I'd seriously like to see the difference considering that I usually wind up high passing it in dome land anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> Why won't they work? Need to cross lower?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Based on your review. I like to crank it and if these can't handle it at loud volume then I can't run them.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I was referring to the limitations of the drivers I'm currently using which are listed in my Tacoma sig, not domes. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ahhh. I thought you had these and was cranking them. Does anybody here own the KAPPA-20MX?


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

After looking closer at these and comparing with other 2" dome mids, I think that they are using an aluminum dome. The MX20 pics show a very smooth finish to the dome, unlike the HiVi fabric dome which has a rougher texture.

That would allow them to finish them in orange for the JBL units, yet still have the same specs as the Infinity. If one was fabric and one was hard dome, the specs would have to be different.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: JBL Stadium GTO 20M 2&amp;quot; dome midrange*

Saw a pic on FB the other day of the Infinity or one of the versions and it "appeared" to be a thin woven material. Very intriguing. Eventually it's going to come to a point where someone will just have to break down and buy, then give the real dope since we're all guessing. I'd prefer the woven though it might not make a difference. Other materials including aluminum wouldn't be abnormal for a dome mid. Either the specs could be wrong, or the materials and builds are designed to perform similarly. 

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

So both driver have different cone material for sure after reading their specs on Sonic. The jbl is definitely a hard surface material. The infinity is a woven fabric. So the question is which material is superior? Maybe a true comparison is needed between the 2. Also if they are that good, where does that leave the infinity perfect 3"? It's seems like there are 3 options from Harman Kardon.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> FYI... They're $112 right now. Sorry it's so late. The deal is over in the morning
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_108K20MX/Infinity-Kappa-20mx.html


Hey are you planning to buy a pair? I would really be curious about your opinion since you are running the gb25's. As a matter of fact what do you think about them?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

manish said:


> Hey are you planning to buy a pair? I would really be curious about your opinion since you are running the gb25's. As a matter of fact what do you think about them?


I was honestly thinking about it. Since I have a new install to start I've been thinking about different approaches and products.

I've always loved a cheap(ER) approach  the GB25s are phenomenal though. In car audio you're always weighing product tradeoffs. I can't find any... I guess the downside is that you have to use them with a Tweeter and mid-bass. That's really not terrible though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I800C0LLECT said:


> I was honestly thinking about it. Since I have a new install to start I've been thinking about different approaches and products.
> 
> I've always loved a cheap(ER) approach  the GB25s are phenomenal though. In car audio you're always weighing product tradeoffs. I can't find any... I guess the downside is that you have to use them with a Tweeter and mid-bass. That's really not terrible though.


It's fun showing up and proving that you don't have to spend big money to get great sound. I'm way more impressed with a budget system that sounds really good than I am a high dollar system that sounds great. Quite frankly, with the amount of money some of these people have in their systems they better sound phenomenal!


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree, big money is not needed to have a great sounding system. Quality drivers, clean power regardless of brand, a clean signal source, and good install and tunning is all that is needed. With that being said I think I'm going to hit the stores and see if I can find a home speakers with a domed mid-range. I need to know what type of sound to expect out of a domed mid-range. Of course it won't be identical, but at least I will know the type of sound to expect.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok update. Spoke with a sales rep for infinity and he just heard both the domes at CES. He stated that the reason there are two different materials used between the JBL and the Infinity is they are voice/timbre matched to the respective line as the brands use different tweeters. I think since my planned install is for a pillars I'm going with the infinity version to better mate with my kappa perfects 900 set. I will prob not be using the tweeter but will look to get a silk tweeter


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Would make sense since both brands are known for their particular "voicing" but that's assuming that the user isn't applying much if any EQ. Start tuning and I'm sure either can be tuned to taste within reason. That said, I can't recall installing a set of JBL that didn't sound decent in the end. Very little experience with Infinity though. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm prob gonna order the kappa version.


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

If you decide to get the speakers from sonicelec. and spend $250 or more total,you can enter this code (AUDIO7827) to get $75.00 off the total cart purchase.Only works if the cart items total $250 though.I used it and it works.


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

Just trying to add to this and start a new thread,since this basically involves a 3 way front stage.

Has anyone seen what sony has come out with?

https://www.sony.com/electronics/car-speakers/xs-gs1631c

https://www.sony.com/electronics/car-amplifiers/xm-gs6dsp


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

quite a few companies are coming out with amps that have processing...very nice.

CDT has one, low powered though. Clarion has a really nice line up with high power but it's not available in the Us for whatever reason. Apparently JL is coming out with some.Audiocontrol has some out right now.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

A bit judgmental early on, but that amp doesn't appear to be that impressive in power like most using a 6 channel would desire (45x4+90x2). Appropriately staggered though. What's really going to be questionable is how much for buying an amp that includes DSP and how limited is the DSP? Seems quite limited from the given specs. With Dayton about to drop a new outboard DSP on the market in the $200 range, if it proves to be more reliable than past offerings in that range, amps with built-in DSP are going to appear less alluring than most would like. I can't imagine nothing worse than having to "throw the baby out with the bath water" when a change of applicable power and/or configuration is desired. Outboard DSP solves that issue.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

For people that go all out it might not be a good solution. However for an above average enthusiast that doesn't need everything but wants more fiddling ability ..a one box solution is very appealing.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Argghhhh.... just wrote a decent rebuttal and my cpu flaked. :laugh: Anyways, the short version of the lost reply is, for what the description says the Sony offers, fairly the same could even be had with one of the newer lower tier Pioneer non-dvd double dins with network that's under $150 (other brands probably as well) and a decent 5 channel with or without bandpass capabilities depending on needed configuration. Same parts count, similar processing, more power, and possibly more flexibility down the road. In order to beat that or keep such an allure, the Sony will have to be way down in price IMO.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah the sony doesn't interest me in the least because of tiny power output.

Consider something like the clarion xc7420 ... that's nice. It has an extra 2 outputs of DSP for another amp.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh man.... haven't seen that one. Continuation of the XC series (now XC7). That looks good! Always wanted to try their 6 channel, but the DSP versions look even better in power, plus their new 1 ohm stable matching mono block with higher power would make a great setup.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I posted about the Sony DSP and speakers in one of the FB groups. Can't seem to find it now. 

Anyway, I went by their booth one morning right before the show opened and one of the Sony guys came over and talked to me. He was excited about the new head units and went over some of the features. If you're on a budget, they look like a really nice choice. 

When I mentioned that it was cool to see that they were releasing an amp with on board DSP, his response was very simple. He said, "It is very limited," while shaking his head no. That was enough for me. I haven't even tried to dig around for specs. If I had to guess, this might be something that Sony dealers use for very simple integration, but nothing that anyone who really needs a DSP would consider. 

And then there are the Clarions. It still gets me a little upset to see what Clarion has done with their US market. They don't have one anymore. Completely unsupported and all they post about on social media is the car builds they are doing. Meanwhile Canada has these DSP amps that should be very competitively priced (if in the US) for a couple of years now. They didn't even display anything for car audio at CES. Only their autonomous driving systems.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I posted about the Sony DSP and speakers in one of the FB groups. Can't seem to find it now.
> 
> Anyway, I went by their booth one morning right before the show opened and one of the Sony guys came over and talked to me. He was excited about the new head units and went over some of the features. If you're on a budget, they look like a really nice choice.
> 
> ...


From what I saw on the Sony amp/DSP, it only had a 10 band graphic with a couple of bands that best the 13 bands in a very narrow range that Pioneer offers (32 & 63hz Sony vs 50 & 80hz Pioneer). Didn't see it earlier unless it just updated, but the MSRP is $399. Not bad, but not that great considering the lowest I expect it to debut at is maybe $325-350 Crutchfield prices?? So compare that to say the PPI P900.5 at less than $200 and a basic but nice for the price FH-X731BT that has network DSP at your fingertips at $119. I actually got my daughter a similar setup for less using that deck & the PPI iON 5 channel for a total of $260 shipped. She loves it! I'm impressed with the results as well :laugh:


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Bayboy said:


> With Dayton about to drop a new outboard DSP on the market in the $200 range...


At the risk of running this thread even more off-topic, can you tell us more?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Vx220 said:


> At the risk of running this thread even more off-topic, can you tell us more?


Hehehe... yeah, we're probably at risk of getting reprimanded. Surprised no one has made a thread

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Some FB links for some of the off topic Sony and Dayton stuff...


































Info from Geoff Schneider on the Dayton DSP-408...
"4x8, 31 band graphic eq on input, 6 band parametric per channel, bandpass crossovers on each channel, and able to be used in home or car. Retail will be $199."


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Cheers, thank you

Now, any news or experiences of the JBL or Infinity dome mids? Or anyone used a dome mid as a widebander/tweeter before?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I recently asked a infinity rep which of the two did he prefer, the kappa/stadium done vs the kappa perfect 300m which is 3" cone mid-range. He said in his opinion those domes are amazing. I only take his opinion as valid because he could have steered me towards the more expensive 300m. So take it for what it's worth. I'm trying to see if I can grab a pair of the infinity done early next month unless someone give me a deal on a used pair. I will even send them to someone to do a test on these...hmmm ErinH most likely.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Vx220 said:


> Cheers, thank you
> 
> Now, any news or experiences of the JBL or Infinity dome mids? Or anyone used a dome mid as a widebander/tweeter before?


Yes I’m curious too of real use reports. It’s a smart idea this package ready made, transform your 2 way in 3 way.
Been curious about big domes for a while and finally tried recently, a beefy 2” from volt, and I like it very much.
Perfect off axis response, goes clean very high for a midrange, good sensitivity, but of course not too low (500hz).
If this HK domes work well I could certainly try as they’re also much more compact. I won’t expect better performances, but the small size could allow a better placement.
Well just curious again


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Bit the bullet and ordered a set of the Infinity Kappa 60CSX, Kappa 20MX, and the Kappa 62IX.

I have like Infinity/JBL in the past and these seem to be decent. I did not want to spend too much more than this and I like the fact they come with grills.

My hope is a low profile, off axis mid mounted in the a-pillar and the rest in the factory location. These seem to fit the bill size/power wise.

Hope it turns out good! It was hard to beat with them being on sale at Sonic and with the $75 off. Just over $400 shipped for a full set of mid-high end speakers. I hope they will be worth the investment.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just received mine this week. But it will be awhile before I can get them installed, basically, I need my a pillar done for them. Still awaiting a real review based on these.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Send them over to me and I can compare them with the 300M


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

manish said:


> I just received mine this week. But it will be awhile before I can get them installed, basically, I need my a pillar done for them. Still awaiting a real review based on these.


Were you impressed of how heavy they are? Seem like stout little speakers.


The cones are most likely a pressed fiberglass compound like the Kappa woofers are.

I like the fact they came with metal speaker brackets for the 2"ers. 

Hopefully I will have my pictures up soon.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> Send them over to me and I can compare them with the 300M


HA! lol


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Silvercoat said:


> Were you impressed of how heavy they are? Seem like stout little speakers.
> 
> 
> The cones are most likely a pressed fiberglass compound like the Kappa woofers are.
> ...


Man very impressed, the build quality screams premium to me. the weight is significant enough that I was shocked at how heavy it is. tell me how do you like the sound of yours?


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

*Infinity Kappa 20MX and 60CX Series*

You want pictures!!!!

Order:

20MX 2" Mids Box (those speaker mounts are metal btw)\
Speaker & Grill (Grill is metal)
Underside of 2" Mid
Cone of 2" mid
Xover for 2" Mid
Infinity Stickers & Extras (they all come with these)
Midbass Speaker (metal grills again btw)
Back side of midbass
Tweeter Mount


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

*Infinity Kappa 20MX and 60CX Series P2*

Part 2 of pictures

Order:
Back side of tweeter
Tweeter comparison to Toyota Corolla sail panel (Infinity is 3/4")
Coax Box
Coax
Back side of Coax
Tweeter of coax (it turns and is angled, sticks out at most about 3/16" past the surround)


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

*Review & Thoughts (Infinity Kappa 20MX and 60CX Series P2)*

Seem like really well built speakers. Packaging is very nice and fit and finish looks good.

I am really surprised at the metal grills and mid mounts. Seems like they went farther on this one over plastic. Maybe waste of money tbh since most folks are not using the mid/midbass speaker grills.

The baskets are PLASTIC. I know this is good and bad to some, take it or leave it.

The 2" mid is fairly heavy for its size. We will see how this translates into real life. The cone is a pressed fiberglass composite by the look of it. Its not a soft dome, and is quite stiff but you can deform it by easily putting some pressure on it. Not fragile but not soft. 

The copper Infinity logo is the tweeter attenuation for the set, I thought this amusing. You push it in.

The component set has a switch for the 2-Way or 3-Way mode. Looks like the xovers have a special pinned plugged to fit between each other.

I tested the midbass and tweeter seperately. They both measure approximately 2.5-2.7 Ohm each. FYI for you active folks. 



I will have to wait a bit to see how they sound. I grabbed them because of the deal on sonic (~400 for all 3 sets total) and I needed a ~2-3" mid option for my a-pillar. I have used and heard the Kappa line before and like it so I decided this was a good choice for quality / price. I would like to go Focal/Helix/JL speakers some day but thats going to require a bit more money. 

We will see what happens when I finally get these installed. I have a Helix V EIGHT ready for them.....


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Seems like everybody who has these are waiting on a install. Lol. I'm going to take pics of mine laid out. Curious as to how the tweeter sound.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

The 2" looks very interesting


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: JBL Stadium GTO 20M 2&quot; dome midrange*

I've used polymer frame drivers several times and heard nothing with any of them that stood out as bad due to materials used. This included some Audax buyouts from years ago. I think polymer frames are fine in most cases and help stave off the elements in harsh car doors. 

I'm still curious of the actual response of those dome mids. If they can truly get down to a comfortable 500hz or are they including resonance is the big question for me. It's not like Harman to fudge, so if that is true that could open up some options vs dealing with off-axis deterioration most small cones have when in a door panel despite what a graph may say. I'm experiencing that issue now and know for sure I'm losing a good bit of detail & output on the driver's side, but I'm not too fond of a-pillars either.


----------



## MWisBest (Oct 5, 2017)

Just picked up the Infinity Kappa 20mx myself. Very impressed with the build quality, like others said there's a real nice premium feel to them. Big warning though: *the front is highly magnetic! Keep metal away from it!* Scared the **** out of me, had the mounting bracket smack right into the dome.

Speaking of, for those who want some measurement info on the brackets, the outer two screw holes are 100mm apart center-to-center. Basically it should drop in any 3.5" speaker location. However, the outer diameter of the circular area is only 80mm instead of ~90mm like a standard 3.5", so with some modification it may be able to fit other locations (such as the 2.75" spot in my Intrepid).



Gotta get the dremel out for the mounting brackets before I hook em up...


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I really need to get someone to do my pillars to fit mine.


----------



## MWisBest (Oct 5, 2017)

Got mine in last night and I'm very impressed. The Dremel sure got a workout to get em in though.







Pardon the brass screws, that's the "I don't want to go to the hardware store right now I'm almost done"-look. I'll get black ones in there soon™.

For now I'm just running them as a wideband high-passed at 1kHz 12dB/octave. I was planning on adding separate tweeters in the a-pillars later but I'm not sure now. These seem to roll off above 10k pretty smoothly as long as the listening angle is within reason, and I usually EQ that range down anyway. I think it does need a steeper high-pass though, I'll have to play around with it. Overall I think they're a good value with multiple ways to use them, especially as a budget 3-way like intended.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Those look seed sec'y


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

MWisBest said:


> Got mine in last night and I'm very impressed. The Dremel sure got a workout to get em in though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to hear how you get on with them as widebanders, I mentioned it earlier in the thread. I think they'd be the perfect "mid-tweeter for Pioneer DEH80PRS owners...

...also, don't feel bad about the brass screws! I'd have used them, then gone over them with a permanent marker!


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Any updates on using these as a big tweeter MWisBest?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Highly doubt it would be useful without at least a small tweeter like one of the Dayton ND series. Not to argue against your efforts, but if you took Harman's word on extending down to 550hz, it would only be logical to trust that the stated 7khz as the upper limit is true as well, which is far from doing the job that a tweeter can do. An ND16FA-6 or ND20FA-6 is easy to incorporate even if passive.


----------



## richardar6 (Jun 5, 2018)

Just ordered the Infinity KAPPA 90CSX and the 20MX midrange from Sonic for under 300 shipped (am I allowed to say that?).

So here's the noob question. I currently have Boston Acoustics SR60 components in the front of my 15 Grand Cherokee (base 6 speaker). Love the Boston Tweeters, hate 6.5 woofers. Would it be safe to run the Boston Tweeters instead of the Infinity tweeters- using the Infinity crossovers, mids, and 6x9 woofers? Sorry- not going active yet. I ask because the Boston crossovers have built-in tweeter protection. I like things loud and don't want to blow the tweeters (they have sentimental value and they've served me well). I could always use them as imaging tweeters? 

Currently using JBL 609C in rear doors, TN900.4 for components (don't laugh- space constraints), AudioPipe APCLE 1500 on a single 12" AB XFL Sub. Using Factory 8.4 Uconnect (no choice) through an Audiocontrol DQ-61 -which will be replaced with a Dayton Audio DSP408 (if July 16th ever comes). Any suggestions using the above equipment? 

Oh, totally random question- I'm not crazy or hearing impaired, but sometimes my current system sounds great, and sometimes it sounds off- same source material. Almost like sometimes there is some clipping and other times perfect at same volume. Any idea what that could be? Drives me crazy! 

Any wisdom humbly and thankfully accepted


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I would try running the complete Infinity system (tweeters and all) first. If you don't care for it, put your Boston tweeters back in. However, I would not run the Boston tweeters on the Infinity crossovers. Use the Infinity crossovers for the Infinity drivers and the Boston crossovers for the Boston tweeters. 

It might seem a bit convoluted, but passive crossovers work best on the drivers they were designed for. And depending on T/S parameters and crossover design, the wrong passive crossover on a driver (especially tweeters) might not just sound bad, but could lead to destroyed drivers.


----------



## richardar6 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks for that. I was thinking the same thing, but my mind likes to overcomplicate things. Best to keep the components that were designed to work together. I'll put the Bostons in storage. Thanks again.


----------



## richardar6 (Jun 5, 2018)

Just recieved the Infinity version and unpacked them. The packaging was good, but I see some quality control issues on the main component crossovers. As I unwrapped the bag on one, a small plastic piece fell out of package. Turned out to be a clip the holds lower part of crossover together on one side. I opened the other crossover and (don't know what it's called) but the large copper winding is pulled away from glue on the board. Hopefully that won't affect it as the wire is intact.

With the exception of the one with the broken clip that does not hold on one side, the crossovers are almost impossible to separate, and you have to be very careful because the plastic seems very fragile. Whoever designed them won't ever win any awards. Also, be very careful with the painted copper trim around the tweeters. I see fraying on some edges. They're tiny, but I'm able to see it up close. I mention it because I put one of the tweeters in its cup and tried to twist it to lock, but it wouldn't budge. If you use your thumbs, you may damage the copper trim. I gave up before that happened. I had to use a tiny screwdriver on the bottom inside and had to be very careful because there's not much for it to grab. (and yes, the guides were aligned correctly between tweeter and cup). 

I also noticed the rubber surround on one of the woofers not perfectly aligned where it attaches to the basket, but it wasn't by much and I don't think it will affect sound quality, just my OCD. 

I don't see any issues with the separate midranges. As others have said, very nice heft and build quality. In fact, as wrong as it way sound, I like holding them.

About to install them now. 

Side note--if anyone from Harmon sees this (doubtful) - I can understand why speaker wires aren't included, but could you at least start including spade connecters? The little ones are a ***** to find. Seriously, with all the hardware you pack-half of which I never need, the other half I already have laying around the house, how hard is it to throw in a few spade connectors?


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Anything further from users?


----------



## tenx82 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd also like to hear some more feedback on these, or more specifically the Infinity version (90csx + 20mx). Sonic still has them, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to order a set for my F-150. Will be run passive, along with 62ix rears, on a Zapco ST-5X II.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

To answer the question about the connectors you can find spades that will fit at Parts Express. Or just stick bare wire in them like most everyone else probably does.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

tenx82 said:


> I'd also like to hear some more feedback on these, or more specifically the Infinity version (90csx + 20mx). Sonic still has them, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to order a set for my F-150. Will be run passive, along with 62ix rears, on a Zapco ST-5X II.


I have yet to install mine in my car. I plan to start my install next month, i just need to pick up a head unit and a DSP. FYI, I'm going to be running a Hertz EP4x and a Hertz HP4 bridged (if I can find a used one) for my front stage and a small Hertz EP2 for the rear doors. 

I also need to get someone to make my A-pillars so I can mount the mids.


----------



## tenx82 (Jun 15, 2018)

manish said:


> I have yet to install mine in my car. I plan to start my install next month, i just need to pick up a head unit and a DSP. FYI, I'm going to be running a Hertz EP4x and a Hertz HP4 bridged (if I can find a used one) for my front stage and a small Hertz EP2 for the rear doors.
> 
> I also need to get someone to make my A-pillars so I can mount the mids.


Would love to check yours out when you get it done. I'm not too far away, a few miles SE of Toledo.
I'm hoping the mids will fit the sail panels in my truck with just a small spacer for depth.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I think the infinity are the ones to get due to the better diaphram. Cant wait for any reviews


----------



## richardar6 (Jun 5, 2018)

I've had them installed for a few months but I'm holding off final verdict till I move the mids to the A pillar. I have them in a '15 Jeep Grand Cherokee. There's no room in my doors for the mids, so for now I have the mids mounted in the lower kick panels. Not ideal with tweeters in stock sail panels. Plus I only have the mids active, using the crossovers on the tweeter /woofer. What I can say is I'm happy with the tweeters and 6x9s. I've had Kappa's before and the tweeters have been a touch harsh, but these are surprisingly nice. There's also a good bit of angle adjustment. The 6x9s play midbass well. I have the doors HEAVILY deadened and even crossed at 60Hz they didn't distort (I have them crossed higher now at 70).

A couple of cautions- if you haven't had experience with plastic frame Kappas- be very careful tightening the 6x9s. They will break if overtighted. I've read the horror stories and on these, the plastic is thin. 

Also, if drilling holes for the midrange, don't make the holes too tight. The wires from terminals to the driver are soldered on the outside sides and the soldering sticks out farther than the enclosure (really infinity, why?) Anyway, the point is, if the hole is not big enough to clear the sides of those solderings, you'll break it and pray you can resolder like I had to. (hope that can help someone to avoid what happened to me.

Also, that copper trim ring on the tweeters and midrange is delicate. Try to avoid putting your fingers on it with pressure. Depending on your body pH or oils, it will discolor.

Sorry I don't have more info on sound. It's not fair if I don't have them fully installed in their final location or when finally tuned correctly on my DSP.

I've seen custom metal pods for the midrange on ebay. They're made in Germany and currently sell from $150ish plus shipping. Anybody use those or know where I can get something like them? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273491369065


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

richardar6 said:


> I've had them installed for a few months but I'm holding off final verdict till I move the mids to the A pillar. I have them in a '15 Jeep Grand Cherokee. There's no room in my doors for the mids, so for now I have the mids mounted in the lower kick panels. Not ideal with tweeters in stock sail panels. Plus I only have the mids active, using the crossovers on the tweeter /woofer. What I can say is I'm happy with the tweeters and 6x9s. I've had Kappa's before and the tweeters have been a touch harsh, but these are surprisingly nice. There's also a good bit of angle adjustment. The 6x9s play midbass well. I have the doors HEAVILY deadened and even crossed at 60Hz they didn't distort (I have them crossed higher now at 70).
> 
> A couple of cautions- if you haven't had experience with plastic frame Kappas- be very careful tightening the 6x9s. They will break if overtighted. I've read the horror stories and on these, the plastic is thin.
> 
> ...


Hey any updates on the 20mx? I have a jeep grand Cherokee myself, im trying to find out how i can mount these without paying for a-pillars.


----------



## richardar6 (Jun 5, 2018)

Haven't had to time find pods yet. I've been experimenting with different subs/enclosures, fine tuning the DSP, adding a crap load of even more sound deadening, and wiring new front, side and rear view cameras, adding and android box, tinting taillights and on and on. Lol.

I will say with more tuning, I've gotten the midranges to sound good where they are. They're in the front lower kick panels. A little lower than the 6x9's, but obviously farther forward. They're angled up toward driver and passenger. It was a temporary solution- I cut holes in the kick panels and mickey moused some parts I found at home depot. The drivers are enclosed, so I wasn't worried too much about an actual encloser. The pictures really don't show how they're angled.

Before I cut the kick panels, I checked the price to replace them-20 bucks each (in case it really sucked soundwise and because the original plan was to get pods eventually). For now, I'm happy until I get pods or fashion something asthetically more appealing.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

richardar6...

Have you messed around with the crossover points/slopes? If so, what's your findings?


----------



## timps67 (Dec 29, 2012)

I've had a set of the 20MX in the upper door panels of my truck for about 2 months now. Still working on the tune but they're pretty good little speakers. On 100W they can get loud and stay clear. Off the top of my head I have them from 600hz-4khz, I started at 1k-4k and have been messing with the crossover points and adjusting a little every couple weeks. Slopes have stayed @24db. To my ears off axis sounds almost the same as on, it didn't take much to get them to sound right to me. The mounting depth is why I went with them, not much else could fit where I planned to put them. Watch for sales if you're looking at them, I found them for $110.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Infinity's manual says the overall diameter is 3 1/16"... would one of the owners of these mids mind measuring the diameter WITH grill on please?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

fish said:


> Infinity's manual says the overall diameter is 3 1/16"... would one of the owners of these mids mind measuring the diameter WITH grill on please?


I have a pair on my desk waiting to get installed, will measure them in a couple hours.

Edit: With the grill, they measure 3 1/8"


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

I wish they would have inset the terminals a bit more. Had to notch out my mounting rings to accommodate the solder joint and the protective coating on the terminal.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

naiku said:


> I have a pair on my desk waiting to get installed, will measure them in a couple hours.
> 
> Edit: With the grill, they measure 3 1/8"


Thank you sir!


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

I have had the complete JBL set installed in a 2013 F150 for about 2 months, amped with an old school Alpine MRP-F300, which is also powering a set of Kappa coaxials in the rear doors. I made pods for the 2" mids with PVC endcaps and mounted them where they are slightly below and behind the stock tweeter location (a-pillars). I hate the mids. I am using the bandpass crossover they came with and the crossover for the 2 way set but also have fronts, rears, and subs on a Dayton DSP-408. The 2" mids just scream too loud for me. I have 500, 1000, 2000 all turned down on the 10 band parametric EQ and have experimented all kinds of ways but I think I will just go back to the 2 way component set by themselves without the mids. They are just way too loud, even with only 50-75 watts or so going to each set. They overpower my 2 Pioneer 10" shallow subs under the rear seat on 500 watts.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

F150Man said:


> I have had the complete JBL set installed in a 2013 F150 for about 2 months, amped with an old school Alpine MRP-F300, which is also powering a set of Kappa coaxials in the rear doors. I made pods for the 2" mids with PVC endcaps and mounted them where they are slightly below and behind the stock tweeter location (a-pillars). I hate the mids. I am using the bandpass crossover they came with and the crossover for the 2 way set but also have fronts, rears, and subs on a Dayton DSP-408. The 2" mids just scream too loud for me. I have 500, 1000, 2000 all turned down on the 10 band parametric EQ and have experimented all kinds of ways but I think I will just go back to the 2 way component set by themselves without the mids. They are just way too loud, even with only 50-75 watts or so going to each set. They overpower my 2 Pioneer 10" shallow subs under the rear seat on 500 watts.


No mention of tuning the different levels say you needed to.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

F150Man said:


> I have had the complete JBL set installed in a 2013 F150 for about 2 months, amped with an old school Alpine MRP-F300, which is also powering a set of Kappa coaxials in the rear doors. I made pods for the 2" mids with PVC endcaps and mounted them where they are slightly below and behind the stock tweeter location (a-pillars). I hate the mids. I am using the bandpass crossover they came with and the crossover for the 2 way set but also have fronts, rears, and subs on a Dayton DSP-408. The 2" mids just scream too loud for me. I have 500, 1000, 2000 all turned down on the 10 band parametric EQ and have experimented all kinds of ways but I think I will just go back to the 2 way component set by themselves without the mids. They are just way too loud, even with only 50-75 watts or so going to each set. They overpower my 2 Pioneer 10" shallow subs under the rear seat on 500 watts.


So you're running the JBL 3-way components passive, off of two amp channels? You are also running the Dayton DSP for tuning? 

Have you taken measurements of your system? Randomly adjusting the EQ sliders at their preset location in hopes of improving is going to be a rough road. 

Step 1, take full measurements of your system. (You might want to do one set with all of your DSP adjustments, and one set without.) Step 2, post the results here to see if we might be able to help your work it out. 

Also, be prepared to invest in an additional 4 channel amp (doesn't have to be expensive) to gain more tuning flexibility in your system. Though, I am sure even with 10 bands of L/R EQ, we could help you get the components dialed in with your current configuration.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

I think I am giving up on them. They are in nice black pods. Anyone wanna buy them ? I liked the component set alot better before I added the mids. I should have known, as I have never been a fan of midrange and/or loud vocals. I have no RTA or any way to measure. I have the four channels and subs time delayed. I measured off the center of the mids for the fronts. Should I be measuring from the door woofer instead ? The mids are so much louder than the woofers and tweeters, even with the midrange freqs turned down. Is it possible my truck front dash area has a natural 1000 hz gain or similar ? The Kappa coaxials in my rear doors sound way better than the component set but I keep them bandpassed. I am thinking of swapping out the doors to where the Kappa coaxials are in the front doors instead of the component woofer, adding a 2 channel amp for the component tweeters, and going active to the Kappa coaxials, component mids, and component tweeters. I think then I would really need an RTA measuring device. Thoughts ?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I think you are throwing things against the wall. Obviously your tune and levels are FUBAR. You have the equipment to do it right. Do it right


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

F150Man said:


> I think I am giving up on them. They are in nice black pods. Anyone wanna buy them ? I liked the component set alot better before I added the mids. I should have known, as I have never been a fan of midrange and/or loud vocals. I have no RTA or any way to measure. I have the four channels and subs time delayed. I measured off the center of the mids for the fronts. Should I be measuring from the door woofer instead ? The mids are so much louder than the woofers and tweeters, even with the midrange freqs turned down. Is it possible my truck front dash area has a natural 1000 hz gain or similar ? The Kappa coaxials in my rear doors sound way better than the component set but I keep them bandpassed. I am thinking of swapping out the doors to where the Kappa coaxials are in the front doors instead of the component woofer, adding a 2 channel amp for the component tweeters, and going active to the Kappa coaxials, component mids, and component tweeters. I think then I would really need an RTA measuring device. Thoughts ?


Probably the cheapest calibrated microphone you can find:
https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-imm-6-calibrated-measurement-microphone-for-tablets-iphone-ipad-and-android--390-810


Can work off of an app on phone or tablet.

Without measuring you will likely chase your tail for days or weeks.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

dcfis said:


> I think you are throwing things against the wall. Obviously your tune and levels are FUBAR. You have the equipment to do it right. Do it right


Actually, I don't have any way of measuring with a mic. I think that is what I need. Also, I am not new to audio. I have had many systems over the years and installed them all myself. I understand it well. I am 57 and been doing this 40 years, since before Crutchfield catalogs came in the mail. I just am new to 3 way components and DSP's. I disconnected the mids today and changed from LR 24db to BW 12db and cancelled all the time delays and reset front and rear EQ's to flat and I like the sound alot better. Front is HP at 120 and rear is HP at 100 and subs are 35-80 hz. Also, something is adding noise. I suspect it's the DSP-408.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

Focused4door said:


> F150Man said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am giving up on them. They are in nice black pods. Anyone wanna buy them ? I liked the component set alot better before I added the mids. I should have known, as I have never been a fan of midrange and/or loud vocals. I have no RTA or any way to measure. I have the four channels and subs time delayed. I measured off the center of the mids for the fronts. Should I be measuring from the door woofer instead ? The mids are so much louder than the woofers and tweeters, even with the midrange freqs turned down. Is it possible my truck front dash area has a natural 1000 hz gain or similar ? The Kappa coaxials in my rear doors sound way better than the component set but I keep them bandpassed. I am thinking of swapping out the doors to where the Kappa coaxials are in the front doors instead of the component woofer, adding a 2 channel amp for the component tweeters, and going active to the Kappa coaxials, component mids, and component tweeters. I think then I would really need an RTA measuring device. Thoughts ?
> ...


I will check it out. Thanks !


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

Well the IMM-6 mic won't work with iPhone XS because it doesn't have a normal headphone jack. F**K.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

I downloaded the free Audiocontrol Mobile Tools app. Is $250 too much for the mic that unlocks full use of all 6 tools, just for personal use ? Anyone using this ?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: JBL Stadium GTO 20M 2&quot; dome midrange*

To take full advantage of a component set, especially one consisting of a dome mid, would be to go active on each driver so you can better match output levels and make the response more linear across the set. Install location can play a role with response issues, but even the best install can be improved with a good tune. 

Don't ditch the set or swap until you have exceeded the limits of what the set can do and still see no satisfaction in the results. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Also, don't bother with trying to add a mic to the iPhone for measuring. The onboard mic is generally good enough excluding the extremes on the low and high end. Just use free AudioControl Mobile Tools app if you don't want to pay for the original direct from StudioSix Digital.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

That Dayton mic on Android is 85% correct compare to cross spectrum mini dsp mic


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Listen to Bayboy and rton20, solid advice there.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

OK ! Thanks, everyone. I will take another look at it with the RTA app. should be interesting. do I crank up the volume to my headunit max clean volume for the RTA ? Should I lay the iPhone on the center console and point the mic end frontward ?


----------

